# Excitedly new!



## beesandbirds (Apr 25, 2012)

I am so excited to finally have my bee's!! I installed my package on April 10~ I have been in the hive twice so far & it's all I can do not to get in it every week. I want to see how they are doing! Can I hurt them getting into it too often?

I'm in Oklahoma if it doesn't show. Look forward to learning!


----------



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

Going in every week, is a good way to learn what is going on in then hive. Every day would be too often.


----------



## beesandbirds (Apr 25, 2012)

Graperunner said:


> Going in every week, is a good way to learn what is going on in then hive. Every day would be too often.



You just made my day!!!! :applause:


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

you can always make a brood box with an observation window that you can close up when not in use. like the top bar hives with inspection windows.

O J Blount has some youtube videos on a neat way to have a brood box. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fqzPWMQW60

He's a funny guy : ) also has some good ideas !

Ben


----------



## beesandbirds (Apr 25, 2012)

That is great! When I get good enough to make my own stuff I will give that a try!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

I am like you in the sense that I like to look in on them. So what I did, which you can do easily, is to make you an inner cover with plexiglass and then you can just remove your outer cover early mornings and whenever you want to for a few minutes and look down into your super and watch them crawl over the frames. I do that most every day several times if I like and with no extra clothing or veil. It does not seem to bother them, of course, I am standing behind the hive. That cover is easy to make. Plus, you don't have to cut a hole in it to feed if you don't want to and that way no bees are walking around when you remove the outer cover. I made mine with the front half of 1/4" luan and and the back half out of the plexiglass and I did cut a hole in the front half, but I am not feeding now and just cover the hole with a small 4' x 4" square of the luan to cover the hole.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Nantom670 said:


> . . . make you an inner cover with plexiglass and then you can just remove your outer cover early mornings and whenever you want to for a few minutes and look down into your super and watch them crawl over the frames . . .


Never thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome BNB!


----------



## cptncatholic (Mar 21, 2012)

beesandbirds said:


> I'm in Oklahoma if it doesn't show.


Hey B&B! I'm not too far away from you in Arkansas!  
I just started keeping bees and installed my first hive from a swarm on 4/13. I'm going to hopefully get another swarm here in the next week. But I've done two full inspections and am just more and more amazed each time.

J'get stung yet? ;p I'm nursing my third sting, this time on my right thumb. Makes playing guitar in church a little tricky.

Glad you're here!
TC


----------



## beesandbirds (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey TC,

We got started 3 days apart. I was in the hive yesterday, amazed is a good word! They have filled 5 of the 10 frames & I think its time to have my mentor come over for a look. I would love to go catch a swarm, hopefully I will get to experience that sometime.

Sorry you are nursing stings, I am so far sting free! When I installed them, I only used sugar water, the second time in to check the queen I was so excited that I was already in the hive when I realized I didn't have the smoker. The thrid time the smoke went out and yesterday they seemed more annoyed by the smoke then when I didn't have it at all.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

beesandbirds said:


> I'm in Oklahoma if it doesn't show.



Yes, it shows. 

Popping the covers off for a look isn't very disruptive. I wouldn't use smoke for a quick look.

It really is difficult not to pull every frame out for a look. To avoid disturbing the colony too often I suggest that you start some nucs...  get some nuc equipment ... order a couple of Summer queens and start thinking about the equipment you need to buy for next Spring.

You need more boxes to look into.


----------



## beesandbirds (Apr 25, 2012)

Beecurious I have already set plans in motion to add more! I have enough for this hive to expand & once they are strong enough to split I will have my mentor help me do that or if I am lucky enough to get to go on a swarm call with him, I could add to them that way.

I have only used the smoke when I am going into the hive to pull frames & it didn't seem that I really needed it.....I'm not wearing a full suit so I guess I have either been very lucky so far or they aren't very aggressive.


----------



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome,

If you don't have much woodworking experience and/or much woodworking equipment and tools, you can sign up for an adult education night class at the local high school woodshop.

You can build a huge amount of equipment for yourself, with all the right tools and guidance to do it properly and safely.

Cut all the parts in class and assemble at home at your leisure.

Good way to make new friends and network to get swarm calls.

Have fun.

Dave


----------

